# Paderson kinetixx imrt stiff driver shaft



## Oddsocks (Sep 29, 2014)

What can anyone tell me about this shaft.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 29, 2014)

They are expensive ($2-300) and have a website?

http://www.padersonshafts.com


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been on there Ethan but the site gives no indication of how you can expect these models to play, high launch , low launch, spin rates etc?

Would be nice to have some info to compare against something like the Motore f1 65


----------



## the_coach (Sep 29, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			What can anyone tell me about this shaft.
		
Click to expand...

Which one? Blue or Green, do you know the model number?
Generally very good shafts, not cheap, circa from around $280, up to near the $400 mark, a shaft depending on model. They have a range across different weights 'flex characteristics' etc.

Never used one so no personal experience of one. (as far as I'm aware they are only available 'new' through a fitting, as many of the top end shafts are, but suppose some will end up be put up for resale)


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi coach 


It's as per the below link (green) in stiff flex.

So with that I assume it's the kkg-860d30

http://www.padersonshafts.com/OrderToday/ProductDetail/tabid/5781/rvdsfpid/kg-860dr-64/Default.aspx 

I'm looking at an amp bio cell plus and need to factor in the likelihood oh me reusing my amp shaft (f1/65g/s) or keeping the paderson in there


----------



## the_coach (Sep 30, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Hi coach 


It's as per the below link (green) in stiff flex.

So with that I assume it's the kkg-860d30

http://www.padersonshafts.com/OrderToday/ProductDetail/tabid/5781/rvdsfpid/kg-860dr-64/Default.aspx 

I'm looking at an amp bio cell plus and need to factor in the likelihood oh me reusing my amp shaft (f1/65g/s) or keeping the paderson in there
		
Click to expand...

am guessing this is a resale - so shaft would have been fitted for someone. bio cell+ stock shaft I've only seen the Matrix (red t). only real ways to find out is email them see if there's a fitter/dealer roundabouts so you could try the shaft out.

they make a large number of shafts (millions) for lots of OEMs such as Callaway, Titleist etc have a much smaller high end range under their own name, they are home grown firm but the factory is in Taiwan.
don't really see that many about, as said never hit one, but would expect it to be good quality, whether it's suits your swing a different question though. seems they like to keep the playing specs close to the chest.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 30, 2014)

Your telling me coach, I've googled and searched mostly forums and I can find nothing in the way of a shaft comparison 

I will factor in the cost that the shaft is worth nothing to me and will need to be changed, anything else from there is a bonus,


----------

